# mini powerhead



## ilgt (Feb 7, 2006)

I am looking for a tiny powerhead for my 10gallon tank. Since I want to use it as CO2 diffuser, I don't want it to be to strong, maybe 50gallon/hour is enough. I once saw somebody used a tiny powerhead just a little bigger than a quarter, but I couldn't find that post anymore. Does anybody have some idea?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 24, 2005)

How about something like this...

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=27329;category_id=3297;pcid1=2181;pcid2=


----------



## fisherelli (Oct 22, 2005)

I tried one of those mini power heads recently to chew up CO2. Its quite strong for such a little thing (although it is not as small as a quarter). You can turn it down, but I found it was harder to get it to suck in the CO2 bubbles when the flow rate was reduced. Anyhow, Running on max flow shot fine bubbles of CO2 about 15-25cm into aquarium, which was perfect for getting under the spraybar of my 100L tank.

Only problem was the noise. It make a loud clicking sound when chewing up the CO2. Very annoying when sitting and enjoying the tank to have a regular *TICK* *TICK* *TICK*. I will be trying a Eheim Compact 300 powerhead to see if that is better.

Good luck


----------



## random_alias (Nov 7, 2005)

Referring to this?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...elp-my-first-nano-56k-i-feel-your-pain-2.html

I have one sitting over a mini glass diffuser and it sucks the bubbles in and spits them out across a 10g. It does make noise doing this and the *TICK* description is very accurate.

I also have one sitting over an ADA glass beetle which is large enough to extend beyond the intake of the powerhead. In this case, the powerhead blows current into the rising bubbles causing them to be blown almost all the way across a 55g. Since it doesn't suck the bubbles up the powerhead runs silent. I may adjust the angle of my mini diffuser in the 10g so that it's noiseless as well.

This powerhead is adjustable up to 40gph max. I run them both without the tubes. I've even run them in 1.3 and 2.5g tanks. I don't have experience with any other brands/models.


----------



## ilgt (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you all for the comments!

Random, that's exactly what I was talking about. Thank you so much. It really feels so good to find out something you've been looking for a long time.

Although almost all the non-diy yeast co2 system here is from hagen, I saw similar system from redsea, which used a small powerhead to break the co2 bubble into the tank. With very similar yeast reaction tank, redsea system is claimed to be able to support up to 30g tanks. So I think that will be pretty easy to set up on my own just buying a tiny powerhead. Strangely when i saw the redsea system in lps, i didn't notice much noise.

Redsea system:
http://www.redseafish.com/SubCategory.asp?ID=99&subID=64


----------



## random_alias (Nov 7, 2005)

The Red Sea system makes noise. Even the pump itself makes vibrating noise. That was the first Co2 system I ever used. I eventually threw the powerhead/venturi in the garbage. I think I kept the bottle, though,


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Those things are tiny!

Where did you actually get that mini power head, Captain? I'm looking but coming up empty. 

-John N.


----------



## turbowagon (Jan 5, 2006)

Here's a link:

http://www.graystonecreations.com/acc.htm


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Great Mini Powerhead Pump!*

I just got these Via Aqua Pumps models, 80 and 130.

79 Gph $11.50 includes shipping

130 Gph $ 12.50 includes shipping


_79 gph pictured above 
_
Both work very well, and I'm more than pleased with both their performance in my 29 gallon tank. I decided to use the 130 gph since it has an attachment to direct the flow. I'm using the smaller one in my 10 gallon. But I think it would be perfect for a nano too. Both models have adjustable flow rates, and are relatively tiny.

So far, so good. I'm using them to suck up left over CO2 mist from my glass diffuser. Works Great! I recommend these pumps if anyone is looking for a powerhead for CO2 diffusion, or extra flow. Small, easy, and quiet "silent".

-John N.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

If you want to go smaller than Via Aqua you can could use pumps designed for terrariums.
The Zoo med micro pump 104 is adjustable from between 30 and 55 GPH.
The Repti Flo 200 is at 45 GPH but I believe this pump may be being phased out.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

John N.,

I know you keep and breed shrimp, do you have to worry about these powerheads sucking up baby shrimp? I'm looking for one for my 10 gallon do diffuse CO2 but was worried it would become a death-trap for all my baby shrimp. Thanks!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

DJK, I had similar reservations as you but decided to give it a try. I figured that the suction from the powerhead wasn't powerful enough where a shrimp couldn't swim out of it. 

I have the the pump / powerhead placed halfway down the back corner of the tank over a glass CO2 diffusor.. I haven't notice any shrimp swimming around the CO2 bubble stream, or on/near the powerhead. So I don't think any shrimp have been sucked up by the powerhead. 

Months since I've started using the powerhead, I've noticed both my shrimp populations have dramatically increased. So use the above Via aqua powerheads without fear of shrimp blending. 

-John N.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

John N. said:


> So use the above Via aqua powerheads without fear of shrimp blending.


Haha! I had a good laugh over that one. Thanks for your help! [smilie=l:


----------

